# My First



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

So I have never scratch built anything ever. So I was at Micheal's Craft Store with my wife and saw some wood (bass wood?) and asked her if I could get some. She said yes and I built my first bridge. It is not the greatest but I tried my best and enjoy it. Took about 2 hours and am looking for word to building more.


http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/IMG_9871.jpg

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/IMG_9870.jpg


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

.....


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it looks great! A little stain and I wouldn't be able to tell it wasn't store bought.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

You did a nice job there. I scratch built 2 bridges myself a while back. Some paint and weathering should look perfect. Kudos
-Art


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

the only thing i see wrong with it is that it is not on my layout.

I hope that when I get around to scratch building the bridges that I need I can make something as nice as that.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Go for it Southern... Home depot has some small pine wood pieces that work great for bridge construction. Some wood glue and hat pins and in a few hours you can make one yourself.
-Art
Here is one








and another


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Add side to side X bracing and you got it nailed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks nice ...

Now you need a ravine to set it in!

TJ


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Wow!!! They look really good! Now you will have to hand lay the track!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work Slowbalt. did you make up a jig to hold the pieces in place? or do it all freehand


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Artieii, did you use that chop saw in the backgraund to help make the bridge?

Those look great. please keep posting photos.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

broox said:


> Nice work Slowbalt. did you make up a jig to hold the pieces in place? or do it all freehand


Freehand. I want to do a huge bridge in my up and coming layout so I am trying to hon my skill before I undertake that project.


----------

